
TV Privacy – Tracking on Free and Paid TV - xemcd
https://medium.com/@carldawson/somethings-wrong-with-tv-9f4f68f22f70
======
myrandomcomment
Do not use devices that make money on the ads. Do not enable apps on a smart
TV. My TVs are not connected. I use an AppleTV for anything I want to watch.

